# Expat Construction Jobs



## garyhalliday84 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi All, 

I am a Quantity Surveyor based in the UK but I am now looking to move to Singapore. I have previoulsy worked there but got my job by moving there and getting a QS job with a 'locals' wage. 

This meant that I would not get as good a wage as an expat would. I had to leave shortly after gaining employment due to family reasons. I am now ready to move back and am looking for the best way to gain employment. 

I would be grateful if anyone can help with good websites or contacts that i could use in order to see what expat packages are out there?

Many thanks
Gary


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

me 2 cents says, Expat packages are going out of the window .. 

Try the EPC companies, who may still place you on Expat terms ..


----------

